
Salary Negotiation – how not to set a bunch of money on fire - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/salary-negotiation-how-not-to-set-a-bunch-of-money-on-fire-605aabbaf84b#.o8itco9kz
======
quincyla
I did my best to boil a lot of conventional wisdom about negotiating, securing
multiple offers, and eschewing equity compensation for cash. Did I leave
anything big out?

